# nikon f55 prints problem



## danieledwardfowler (Nov 19, 2013)

hi all. i recently developed some film from shots with a f55 i got on ebay. there is a bright spot in all the prints in the bottom right corner. wondering if i can do anything to fix it or if its a deeper problem?


----------

